# Sally Jane _onion question



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

I see you also are someone who has an aversion to onions.







It took them years & years to diagnose IBS and I have recently realised that it seems to be onions (+ members of the onion family ie leeks, garlic etc) that are the main causes of the symptoms. Doctors have been dubious about them being the cause but I CAN TELL if someone has even cut raw onion on the same chopping board!







No onions can be a little awkward (as I am a vegetarian) when I want to eat out.







Do you find that all onions affect you? I seem to be able to eat them cooked in moderation as long as they are not red ones. My tolerance however is getting lower.What actually is it in these things that causes the problem, has anyone told you? I'm intrigued as to why raw and red onions are a no no







but ordinary ones are ok in moderation as long as they are cooked. I can't seem to find any info on this.I'm interested in the onion salt you mentioned. Do you know why this does not affect you? I may well give it a try myself!


----------



## justjeni (Feb 20, 2002)

I don't know why the different kinds would have less/more reaction, but I can tell you yes, I do have trouble with onions. I make a chicken soup - or I should say did! Lol..I now have it down to nothing but broth and "No Yolks" noodles, basically and if I have some, a little white chicken breast meat tossed in. But anyway, I used to put onions, carrots and celery in it as well - it bothered me. So I eliminated one thing at a time and because I love onions, tried those last. Well, my last batch gave me such a tummy ache and I had dumped in a ton of onions - and when I'd burp, that's all I tasted. So now I can't even put the onions in. Shame to give up onions, isn't it!!?!?!?!


----------



## mrs d (Nov 19, 2001)

i have to agree onions start me off also white flour!! it's taken me many years to find out my causes,theres still something else lurking out there but not sure yet!!


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Cooked yellow onions in anything cause monster belly for me. I can however tolerate red onions and scallions raw. Go figure


----------



## Lissa1 (Apr 22, 2002)

Onions give me trouble too, more in my stomach than intestinally. I grow green onions in my garden and just pick a stalk or two when I want a little onion kick. If I'm careful to just use the green part & not the white part, they work OK.It's difficult avoiding onion & garlic -- eat a lot of sandwiches -- but for me, the stomach relief is worth it. And if I'm careful most of the time, I can cheat once in a while.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Here's something I don't understand.I can't eat onions raw or if they are slightly cooked. A little cooked in a stew or something doesn't cause a problem usually.I can't eat leeks or food drenched in garlic.I can't eat chives- at all.I can't eat salads that have been chopped on an unwiped board where raw onions have been chopped.I can however cope extremely well with an Indian curry (not too hot!) that has loads of onions in it. Does anyone have any idea of why that would be? Is it something to do with one of the spices counteracting the bit of the onion that causes the problem??? I am stumped.


----------

